# SATA und Hotswap: Aber wie?

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen. Nach dem ich jetzt das ganze Forum durchsucht habe, stell ich die Frage einfach hier:

Mal abgesehen davon das Hotswap nur von manchen SATA-Controllern verwendet und umgesetzt wurde, usw...

Und man dazu eigentlich SATA2 haben sollte usw...

Meine Frage: Wie führt man ein SATA-Hotswap durch?

Stecker rein, Platten dran, fertig?

Wars das??

Und wie entferne ich eine SATA-Platte im Betrieb?

unmount und fertig?

Ist das wirklich so einfach?

----------

## py-ro

Jo.

Py

----------

## tgurr

Gibt ja auch schon einige Boards mit Slotblenden dabei um SATA-Anschlüsse nach außen zu führen um bequem Wechseldatenträger daran anzuschließen wie an einem USB-Anschluss, habs allerdings auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber alleine die Übertragungsrate sollte da ja 1:1 wie bei einer internen HDD sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

@Psy'

Ja aber die externen SATA.-Anschlüsse sind, soweit ich weiß, eigens genormt.

Etwas andere Strom-/Spannungsdaten soweit ich das gesehen habe.

Btw... Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei SATA ist eigentlich auch nicht sooo interessant.

Nach wie vor ist die Mechanik da noch viel zu langsam. D. h. Du kannst zwar 1,5 bzw. 3 GBit/sec zwischen Controller und Platte hin und her senden, aber bei der Platte endet das dann auch schon im Cache.

D.h. 8MB/16MB die gecacht sind, mehr nicht.

ABER... SATA  hat ja viele andere tolle Vorteile. (NCQ, Hotswap v. SATAII, Steckerform und Kabelgröße, etc...)

@py-ro:

Du sagst jetzt ja weil Du glaubst das es so ist, oder Du hast es selbst so gemacht/erlebt?  :Wink: 

----------

## tgurr

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @Psy'
> 
> Ja aber die externen SATA.-Anschlüsse sind, soweit ich weiß, eigens genormt.
> 
> Etwas andere Strom-/Spannungsdaten soweit ich das gesehen habe.
> ...

 

Hmm da muss ich heute Abend direkt nochmal nach schauen, sahen für mich nämlich eher nach ganz normalen Slotblenden mit kleiner Platine dran auf der die Buchsen aufgelötet sind aus, also ohne zusätzliche Elektronik.

Ah, dank Google gerade gefunden, solche hier mein ich:

http://www.stegcomputer.ch/prodspics/rotronic/11.88.1232.jpg

http://www.fredx.de/shop/catalog/images/sata-blende.jpg

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @Psy'
> 
> Btw... Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei SATA ist eigentlich auch nicht sooo interessant.
> 
> Nach wie vor ist die Mechanik da noch viel zu langsam. D. h. Du kannst zwar 1,5 bzw. 3 GBit/sec zwischen Controller und Platte hin und her senden, aber bei der Platte endet das dann auch schon im Cache.
> ...

 

Klar, ich meinte ja auch eher als USB-Festplattenersatz, da ist das schon genial.

----------

## Haldir

Das Hauptproblem is imho immernoch die elektrische Verbindung, die SATA Stecker sind fiselig, die Stromstecker auch.

Wenn du das häufiger machen willst, empfehl ich dir ein HotSwap-fähiges Festplattengehäuse, durch die Schienenführung geht das meist um einiges reibungsloser von der Bühne.

----------

## py-ro

Weil ich es jeden Tag mache mit 3 verschiedenen Boards, die Stecker sind darauf ausgelegt, man sollte allerdings darauf achten das der Controller im AHCI Modus lÃ¤uft.

Py

----------

## NightDragon

Für die Elektronik ist nur eines wichtig: Masseführende Kontakte.

Wenn das gegeben ist, dann ist schon viel gut gemacht worden...

@Psy'

Ich hatte die Infos mehr oder weniger von hier her:

http://hardware.thgweb.de/2006/04/21/esata_statt_usb_thecus_n2050/page2.html

@py-ro

Was mich noch total stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache dass bei mir die Kernel sata_nv vorzieht und nicht AHCI. Irgendwie widerspricht sich das aber auch mit meinen Daten.

sata_nv sollte nicht können, was es bei mir kann. Ist die libata Seite ectl. nicht aktuell??

Ach laut libata ist sata_nv hotswap fähig, selbst dann, wenns der Controller nicht sein sollte. Wie das funktionieren soll, hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden.

----------

## py-ro

SATA ist von der definition des Standards immer Hotplug fähig, einige Hersteller habend as anfänglich nicht richtig umgesetzt, aber das ist was anderes.

Ich habe hier 2 Generationen von nvidia nforce Chips im Einsatz, einen aktuellen und einen etwa 2 Jahre alten, ausserdem einen Uli Chipsatz (dieser kann laut hersteller gar kein Hotplug), mit jedem einzelnem funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Muss aber gestehen das ich gerade nicht weiss, welches Kernel Modul aktiv ist, morgen mal schauen, heut ist schon spät   :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ja.. ich denke, ich werde das auch mal testen...

Laufwerk unmounten, und einfach abstecken... wenn das hinhaut dann "supi"  :Wink: 

----------

